# Nissan Versa- Throttle body



## daniellemiro (Sep 24, 2012)

I brought my 2007 Versa to the dealer thinking that I had a warranty covered transmission problem. The mechanic ruled out transmission and told me that he was getting 30 different diagnostic codes but was pretty certain that the throttle body needed to be replaced. He then said he was two hours in to diagnosing the car and would need another two hours and would cost a minimum of 500.00 for diagnostics alone. He then said if it is the throttle body it would cost at least 1,000.00 for the part before any labor costs. I called my regular mechanic to get an idea from him what he thought and he suggested an idle relearn, when I mentioned this to Nissan the mechanic said that my "mechanic friend" was wrong and it was completely unnecessary. Any third party thoughts on this? I'm not a mechanic, I have minimal knowledge and tend to need to trust the mechanic that has my car..just looking for some feedback because this seems crazy. :wtf:


----------



## daniellemiro (Sep 24, 2012)

*update*

ok..so update Nissan (and my apologies to those of you who may work for Nissan and may be honest) cannot keep their information straight. They are giving me different responses to how many codes are appearing and are completely ignoring my request for them to try an auto relearn that I am more then expecting to pay for. I'm taking it to a different mechanic and demanding that they put in writing that a relearn is not needed so that when I find out it is consumer protection, corporate, and BBB can see what is happening. :lame:

I am the first to admit that I am not a mechanic and they have far more knowledge then I do, but don't laugh at me, explain to me why. While I can't do it myself I am an educated person and can understand if you'll explain things to me. Owning a Nissan isn't worth having to deal with the Nissan service employees.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't see what the big deal is about doing an idle air volume relearn, especially when they have access to a Consult scantool. The procedure only takes a couple of minutes. Not knowing how many nor what codes were stored, it's hard for me to suggest a course for diagnosis. Normally, when "a lot" of different codes are found, it is usually due to one of the following: faulty charging system, bad grounds, bad ECM or contaminated ECM (corrosion, water entry). One thing I've heard about the early Versa's is that they had problems with ground point corrosion at two points. One is near the bottom of the driver's left kickpanel and the other at the passenger side, same area. You have to remove the kickpanel, lower door sill and pull up the carpeting to view them. There was a TSB on the issue. Whether this has anything to do with your problems, I cannot say. Having another shop take a look at it sounds like a good idea, at this point. Don't forget to explain your experience to Nissan's customer service hotline: 1-800-NISSAN-1


----------



## daniellemiro (Sep 24, 2012)

*Final? update*

For anyone currently interested or who may see this is the future I decided to bring my car to a local mechanic who I trust and called to tell Nissan. The Nissan service worker Bill tried to charge me more then I had authorized. I told him that I had only given permission for an initial diagnosis he said he would bring the price down but that "he didn't want to see my car in his lot again." Very professional Nissan. So I brought the car to my mechanic who immediately confirmed a throttle body issue and replaced and fixed the part for 450.00 labor and tax included. Nissan quoted me $500.00 for diagnostics alone. However, my mechanic did tell me that while the car is runing much better he is feeling a transmission slip. My transmission is still covered under warranty but I am I think understandably nervous to bring back my car, and apparently my car isn't welcome there anyway. I called Nissan consumer affairs Friday so that they knew what had happened and should hear back from them today and I suppose I will bring up the transmission issue at that point.... So we will see from here. also, thank you so much smj999smj for the response earlier.


----------

